# RoM ist ja so kostenlos und woher kommt dann die 1 Mio Euro Umsatz/Monat her ...Oo



## Jogi1401 (8. Juli 2009)

„Einfach die Tore öffnen und warten, das geht schief“, meint Hummel. „Sie müssen etwas bieten.“ Ähnlich sieht es Christoph Gerlinger, Chef von Frogster Interactive Pictures: „Welten ohne Inhalte, ohne Sinn und Aufgaben, werden untergehen.“ Frogster hat im März das Online- Rollenspiel *„Runes of Magic“*, Konkurrent zum legendären „World of Warcraft“, gestartet, *und macht damit laut Gerlinger bereits eine Million Euro Umsatz im Monat*. Online-Spielewelten gelten als schärfste Konkurrenz zu den klassischen Welten: Da ist immer was los. Aus den Billigprodukten der Anfangsjahre sind opulente Cyberwelten geworden, die Spiel und soziales Netzwerk verbinden.

aber wie ja schon gesagt so oft man muss ja nichts bezahlen um alles zu erreichen dann frage ich mich aber woher die 1 Mio Euro Umsatz pro monat herkommen ......

Hier der Artikel aus welchem der Auszug stammt : http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/Unte...;art129,2841472


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juli 2009)

Es gibt da was das nennt sich Diamanten, die machen einem das Spielen leichter, und für die muss bezahlt werden. Und immerhin, es gibt zusammengerechnet eine Million pro Monat, das nenne ich doch mal einen Erfolg.

Reicht schon wenn 100.000 Personen pro monat 10&#8364; ausgeben, oder 40.000 25&#8364; im Monat, wieviel Personen spielen momentan ROM?


----------



## Jogi1401 (8. Juli 2009)

naja ich denke mal wenn es noch 10000 aktiv spielen wäre das schon hoch gegriffen ...(Aktiv meint mehr als mal nen stündchen oder so am tag )


----------



## Idiocracy (8. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> noch 10000 aktiv spielen



Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst. Es spielen mit Sicherheit weitaus mehr als Deine geschätzten 10.000 Leute RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDamn (8. Juli 2009)

Also in die Open Beta waren 100.000 Leute gestartet und nach 2 1/2 Monaten waren es 1,2 Mio Aktive Spieler laut Frogster wie es Heute aussieht keine Ahnung. Dnke mal hat sich wieder abgeflaut aber 200.000 Aktive werden es schon noch sein (international) aufjedenfall.


----------



## Eldessar (8. Juli 2009)

wäre aber mal etwas interressantes wenn frogstar eine zahl der aktiven user veröffentlichen würde

und international sind es 100% mehr als 200.000 user bei RoM


----------



## Komir (8. Juli 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen
Es sind auf jeden fall 200.000 aber ich glaub es könnten sogar noch weit mehr sein..
find das Item-Shop prinzip in dem sogar verdammt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil auch wenn man nichts ausgiebt sind die chars von den Leuten die was ausgeben
nicht uneinholbar überpowert ... is alles auch so möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich klasse ^^

mfg Komir


----------



## Eldessar (8. Juli 2009)

aber wenn man kein cash user ist dann hat man nicht einmal den hauch einer chance gegen einen char in den hunderte von euros investiert wurden


z.B: http://romdata.getbuffed.com/char/view/1810


----------



## adamantins (8. Juli 2009)

Eldessar schrieb:


> aber wenn man kein cash user ist dann hat man nicht einmal den hauch einer chance gegen einen char in den hunderte von euros investiert wurden




STOP bitte. Das wird jetzt wieder in diskussionen von cashuser habens einfacher und nicht cashuser haben keine chance usw. blablabla. Sry der worte, aber solche diskussionen gibt es schon seit dem release und länger und werden mindestens einmal die woche in den öffentlichen rom foren neu entfacht. und das wird langsam aber sicher langweilig.
ich hab ein 50iger ohne € in den cashshop gestseckt zu haben und der kommt ohn probleme überall durch. wer es aber kindergartenatuglich, also babyeinfach haben will, der buttert natürlich in den cs shop, hab ich auch absolut nichts gegen, denn genau daher stammt die million.

btt. aus dem Ingame Itemshop stammt die Million an euros. RoM ist kostenlos, definitiv und definitiv ist der itemshop kein muss, ausser wenn man es einfacher und eilig hat groß zu werden... naja, gut ein pemanent mount ist sinnvoll. Aber eben aus genau diesen shop stammen die millionen. soviel zum topic^^


----------



## Elborian (8. Juli 2009)

Adamantins

Ich Schließe mich dir da an kein muß aber man kann!!!

Es kann jeder selber entscheiden wann wieviel und ob er was Investriert aber da gab es schon 100'te Threads hier im Forum................


----------



## noizycat (8. Juli 2009)

Solche Bezahlsysteme würde es nicht geben, wenn sie sich nicht irgendwie tragen würden. Wenn man mal die hier in den Raum geworfenen 200k Spieler nehmen würde und dann 1 Mio &#8364; pro Monat ... wären das auch schon 5 &#8364; im Schnitt pro Spieler. Da es so einige gibt, die gar nix zahlen, geht der Wert bei anderen sicher deutlich in die Höhe. Die kommen dann sicher locker an die monatlichen Kosten von WoW ran (nein, ich will die Diskussion nict wieder anfachen) , blos ohne Obergrenze nach oben (worin ich eine Gefahr sehe). Die Vielbezahler tragen das Spiel für die Gratisspieler mit ...

Die Kostendiskussion ist schon so alt wie das Spiel und wurde in genug anderen Threads geführt ...


----------



## Elborian (8. Juli 2009)

@noizycat

Haste vollkommen recht!!!

Jeder muß für sich entscheiden was im am besten liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adamantins (8. Juli 2009)

nur noch kurz erwähnt zum nichtzahler und itemshop.  In dem Auktionshaus ist es möglich Diamanten von anderen Spielern, die genug taler haben, einzukafuen. Ganz normal mit ingame Gold und sogar recht günstig, hab ich auch so gemacht^^. Damit kann man dann auch normal in dem shop einkaufen und hat keinen penny ausgegeben.

habe fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jabba aka jabbahead (in rom)


----------



## Elborian (8. Juli 2009)

Adamantins

Jop da hast recht auf welchem Server zockst den bin auf Anontacht ab und zu könne wa beide mal bischen questen!!

MFG Elbo


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. Juli 2009)

Es gibt ja nichtnur leute die 10€ oder so ausgeben, in meiner WAR Gilde ist einer der hat in seinen 1500€, gesteckt und er ist nicht der einzige in seiner RoM Gilde.


----------



## Tetlin (9. Juli 2009)

Der ROM Client ist Kostenlos.
Das ROM Spielen ist Gebührenfrei.
Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn.
Diamanten bekommt man nicht nur für Euros.

Oft genug wurde schon gesagt das der Itemstore kein muß ist, für einige Klassen jedoch eher nötig als für andere.
Diamanten bekommt man im Auktionshaus für Gold von anderen Spielern angeboten.
Es ist also durchausmöglich und sogar sehr realistisch für vollkommen ingame erlangte Werte sich auch mit dem Itemshop auszurüßten.
Wenn es auch sehr viel mehr Zeit abverlangt als mal kurz die Creditcard zu zücken und sich die Diamanten direkt zukaufen.

Noch was kleines Frogster kann soviel Umsatz generieren wie sie wollen wenn der geringer ausfällt als ihre laufenden kosten sind sie trotzallem im Minus das trifft so auf alle Kaufmännischenbetriebe zu. Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn was am ende von der Millionen übrigbleibt steht in der Bilanz die wir nicht einsehen können.

Das Permanente geflamme "mimimimimi is nich umsonst mimimimimi" ist mehr als ausgeleiert. Die versprechen von seitens Frogster betreffend dessen was ROM denn Spieler kostet sind völlig korekt.

Gruß
Tetlin


----------



## Schokodonut (9. Juli 2009)

Ein Spiel, dass sich komplett über den cs finanziert ist meiner Meinung nach 1000 mal besser, als ein Spiel, dass mir monatlich einen festen Betrag kostet. Ich bin nicht gezwungen, Geld zu investieren, das Spiel kann sich aber dennoch weiterentwickeln, wenn andere sich dazu entschließen, diese cs Funktionen zu nutzen. Diese imensen Kosten, so ein Spiel am Lebe zu halten, müssen ja auch wieder eingefahren werden (Server, Programmierer, Werbung...).
Ich finde es auch nicht klasse, wie einige den cs dermaßen überbeanspruchen und mit 30k life rumlaufen, aber theoretisch kann man auch als non cs user durchaus erfolgreich spielen, muss man halt ab und an mal einige nette Items farmen und verscherbeln, passt dann schon.

Und mal ganz unter uns: Wir sind doch hier alles echte Männer (und Frauen, will ja keinen diskriminieren) und haben es nicht nötig, alles in den ***** geblasen zu kriegen, wir haben ja Playerskill, den kann man zum Glück nicht kaufen ;D


----------



## Huds (9. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> „Einfach die Tore öffnen und warten, das geht schief“, meint Hummel. „Sie müssen etwas bieten.“ Ähnlich sieht es Christoph Gerlinger, Chef von Frogster Interactive Pictures: „Welten ohne Inhalte, ohne Sinn und Aufgaben, werden untergehen.“ Frogster hat im März das Online- Rollenspiel *„Runes of Magic“*, Konkurrent zum legendären „World of Warcraft“, gestartet, *und macht damit laut Gerlinger bereits eine Million Euro Umsatz im Monat*. Online-Spielewelten gelten als schärfste Konkurrenz zu den klassischen Welten: Da ist immer was los. Aus den Billigprodukten der Anfangsjahre sind opulente Cyberwelten geworden, die Spiel und soziales Netzwerk verbinden.
> 
> aber wie ja schon gesagt so oft man muss ja nichts bezahlen um alles zu erreichen dann frage ich mich aber woher die 1 Mio Euro Umsatz pro monat herkommen ......
> 
> Hier der Artikel aus welchem der Auszug stammt : http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/Unte...;art129,2841472




Als ROM damals rauskam habe ich kurz durchgerechnet und hier mal gepostet das es das teuerste mmo aller zeiten ist auf dauer und auch zur schuldenfalle für minderjährige werden KANN. Darauf spekulieren auch die Betreiber und aus meiner Sicht ist es ein Kommerzieles Glückspiel. Daher sollte es FSK18 sein.

Bin damals schon ausgelacht worden hier ... wir werden sehen wie es enden wird wenn die ersten Klagen von verschuldeten Kindern kommen.


----------



## Huds (9. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> naja ich denke mal wenn es noch 10000 aktiv spielen wäre das schon hoch gegriffen ...(Aktiv meint mehr als mal nen stündchen oder so am tag )



Aktiv ist wenn du regelmässig die Abonementenkosten bezahlst und nicht ob du davorsitzt. Wenn z.b Blizzard von Aktiven Spielern spricht meinen sie Aktive Abonementen und nicht leute die davorsitzen. Wieviel du spielst ist denen latte aber am liebsten wäre es denen natürlich wenn alle nur zahlen und nicht spielen. Spart betriebskosten.


----------



## Schokodonut (9. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Aktiv ist wenn du regelmässig die Abonementenkosten bezahlst und nicht ob du davorsitzt. Wenn z.b Blizzard von Aktiven Spielern spricht meinen sie Aktive Abonementen und nicht leute die davorsitzen. Wieviel du spielst ist denen latte aber am liebsten wäre es denen natürlich wenn alle nur zahlen und nicht spielen. Spart betriebskosten.



Nur weil das bei WoW als Aktiv gilt, ist das nicht auch bei Rom so. Da gibts kein Abo^^. Aktiv ist ist einfach regelmäßig, auch 2 Stunden die woche ist aktives spielen, solange du es in der nächsten Woche auch noch machst.

Und das RoM ein Glücksspiel sein soll wüsste ich aber. btw: RoM ist auch nicht das erste Spiel mit CS und somit auch nicht großartig jugendgefährdender, als 90% der ca 10k Asia-Grinder und F2P Racer und Browsergames und was es sonst so gibt. Genauso KANN der nächste Kaugummiautomat zur Schuldenfalle werden und sollte dringlichst vom Staat ausschließlich mit EC Karte bezahlbar gemacht werden.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass da Umsatz steht und nicht Gewinn. Bis dann alle kosten beim Publisher und bei den Entwicklern gedeckt sind, sieht es auch wieder anders aus, vor allem, da das Spiel ja nicht nur bei uns gespielt wird. Und weltweit wird es bestimmt Spieler im sechstelligen Bereich geben.


----------



## dedennis (9. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> „Einfach die Tore öffnen und warten, das geht schief“, meint Hummel. „Sie müssen etwas bieten.“ Ähnlich sieht es Christoph Gerlinger, Chef von Frogster Interactive Pictures: „Welten ohne Inhalte, ohne Sinn und Aufgaben, werden untergehen.“ Frogster hat im März das Online- Rollenspiel *„Runes of Magic“*, Konkurrent zum legendären „World of Warcraft“, gestartet, *und macht damit laut Gerlinger bereits eine Million Euro Umsatz im Monat*. Online-Spielewelten gelten als schärfste Konkurrenz zu den klassischen Welten: Da ist immer was los. Aus den Billigprodukten der Anfangsjahre sind opulente Cyberwelten geworden, die Spiel und soziales Netzwerk verbinden.
> 
> aber wie ja schon gesagt so oft man muss ja nichts bezahlen um alles zu erreichen dann frage ich mich aber woher die 1 Mio Euro Umsatz pro monat herkommen ......
> 
> Hier der Artikel aus welchem der Auszug stammt : http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/Unte...;art129,2841472



Mal wieder ohne Sinn und Verstand seinen Senf dazu gegeben!
Es gibt leute die Dias kaufen muss man aber nicht. Es geht da ja auch nur um den Umsatz was denkst du was erst die Ausgaben sind. Und zu deinen 10.000 wo nur spielen sollen meinst ja bestimm auf einem Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spielen genug ROM!


----------



## Idiocracy (9. Juli 2009)

Schokodonut schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gezwungen, Geld zu investieren, das Spiel kann sich aber dennoch weiterentwickeln, *wenn andere sich dazu entschließen, diese cs Funktionen zu nutzen.*



Das heißt, dass Du Dich darauf verlässt, dass andere Spieler echtes Geld in das Spiel investieren und Du somit nur die Früchte der Ernte abgreifst und hoffst, dass sich das Spiel schön weiter entwickelt ohne selber etwas zur Entwicklung beizutragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist ein Nutznießer ...



Schokodonut schrieb:


> wir haben ja Playerskill, den kann man zum Glück nicht kaufen ;D



Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Ein Spieler, mit besserer Ausrüstung, besserer Waffe, mehr HP, mehr Angriffskraft oder sonstigen Verbesserungen, kann mangelnden Skill bis zu einem gewissen Grad durch seinen verbesserten Charakter wett machen.
Während ein "normaler" Spieler in einer Ini schon liegt, trotz gutem Skill, steht der CS-Spieler wahrscheinlich noch, weil er eine höhere Ausweichrate hat, mehr HP hat und stärker ist ...


----------



## Petu (9. Juli 2009)

Umsatz ist nicht Gewinn. Wenn ich Server, Mitarbeiter u.ä. zahle, dann ist das auch Umsatz.


*edit*: hat ja schon jemand geschrieben


----------



## lordaniel (9. Juli 2009)

Überlegt mal...1 mio pro Monat, das ist nicht viel. Die haben mit Sicherheit 20+ Angestellte (oder deutlich mehr, wer weiß?), sie machen permanent Werbung, haben Server online, Räumlichkeiten...also 1 mio im Monat dürfte zwar Gewinn bringend sein, aber so viel werden sie da nicht raus holen. Solange es aber Leute gibt, die den CS nutzen, wird das Spiel weiter so laufen, wie es nunmal läuft- die CS User sind natürlich besser, aber ohne diese Leute würde das Spiel nicht existieren, also seid ihnen lieber dankbar dafür ;-)


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (9. Juli 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Es gibt da was das nennt sich *Diamanten*, die *machen einem das Spielen leichter, und für die muss bezahlt werden. *




  Ach so ist das. Danke für die Klarstellung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeinMitgliedsname (9. Juli 2009)

hallo... 1. beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



interessantes wahrscheinlich schon häufig diskutiertes thema...

nur ein paar anmerkungen dazu:

wer sich für Zahlen (Euros) interessiert sollte auch mal bei http://www.frogster-interactive.de/ vorbeischauen, da erfährt man mehr zum Geschäftsmodell etc.
z.B. auch:
http://www.frogster-interactive.de/de/news...lust.html#news2

bei den erwähnten 1. Mio Umsatz, die sicherlich noch steigen werden, wurde nicht erwähnt ob sich das nur auf DE bezieht oder? Die haben doch auch Lizenzen für Asien und Amerika...

Ich persönlich finde die Idee gut, da ich nur nach der Arbeit kurz spiele. Da kommt es mir schon gelegen, wenn ich "schnell mal" ein Reittier kaufen kann. Und so wie es aussieht wird es in naher Zukunft auch noch viele weitere derartige Spiele geben.

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Jogi1401 (9. Juli 2009)

MeinMitgliedsname schrieb:


> Und so wie es aussieht wird es in naher Zukunft auch noch viele weitere derartige Spiele geben.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch...



nur mal so zur info es gab schon vor RoM gefühlte 100 Spiele in dieser art .... RoM ist nix neues in dieser Art ... RoM ist nur das erste bei dem so massiv Werbung betrieben wird .


----------



## celion (9. Juli 2009)

MeinMitgliedsname schrieb:


> bei den erwähnten 1. Mio Umsatz, die sicherlich noch steigen werden, wurde nicht erwähnt ob sich das nur auf DE bezieht oder? Die haben doch auch Lizenzen für Asien und Amerika...



Wieviel DE Server gibts? 3 oder 4?


----------



## adamantins (9. Juli 2009)

Elborian schrieb:


> Adamantins
> 
> Jop da hast recht auf welchem Server zockst den bin auf Anontacht ab und zu könne wa beide mal bischen questen!!
> 
> MFG Elbo



Stationiert bin ich benfalls auf Aontacht, aber ich spiele so gut wie nicht mehr, wenn es hochkommt noch 1-2 mal die woche und dann auch nur 30min -1h. Ist schlicht und einfach nur noch langweilig^^.

but... wenn ich mir so die rom show 3 ansehe ist die grafik und die details um ein sehr vieles besser als zur zeit... naja, mal gucken, aber ich werde wohl eher dann in Aion anzutreffen sein^^.

jabba


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (9. Juli 2009)

@Celion:

	[PvP] Cogadh
	[PvE] Aontach
	[PvE] Muinin
	[PvE] Laoch
	[PvE] Tuath
	[PvE] Riocht


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Wieviel DE Server gibts? 3 oder 4?



Rechte Spalte: http://romdata.buffed.de


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (10. Juli 2009)

Da habe ich die Liste doch extra rauskopiert, Zam^^


----------



## Mineral (10. Juli 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Solche Bezahlsysteme würde es nicht geben, wenn sie sich nicht irgendwie tragen würden. Wenn man mal die hier in den Raum geworfenen 200k Spieler nehmen würde und dann 1 Mio € pro Monat ... wären das auch schon 5 € im Schnitt pro Spieler. Da es so einige gibt, die gar nix zahlen, geht der Wert bei anderen sicher deutlich in die Höhe. Die kommen dann sicher locker an die monatlichen Kosten von WoW ran (nein, ich will die Diskussion nict wieder anfachen) , blos ohne Obergrenze nach oben (worin ich eine Gefahr sehe). Die Vielbezahler tragen das Spiel für die Gratisspieler mit ...
> 
> Die Kostendiskussion ist schon so alt wie das Spiel und wurde in genug anderen Threads geführt ...



Klingt wie unser Rentensystem-


----------



## Testare (10. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Als ROM damals rauskam habe ich kurz durchgerechnet und hier mal gepostet das es das teuerste mmo aller zeiten ist auf dauer und auch zur schuldenfalle für minderjährige werden KANN. Darauf spekulieren auch die Betreiber und aus meiner Sicht ist es ein Kommerzieles Glückspiel. Daher sollte es FSK18 sein.
> 
> Bin damals schon ausgelacht worden hier ... wir werden sehen wie es enden wird wenn die ersten Klagen von verschuldeten Kindern kommen.



Exakt.
Und wenn meine Infos soweit stimmen gabs da schon Eltern, die geklagt haben bzw Klage eingereicht haben (Ein Kollege arbeitet bei der Statsanwaltschaft) - Erfolgsaussichten relativ gut. Aber nicht wegen Glücksspielfaktor. Hintergrund ist hier das Prinzip der Suggestion "Kaufe sonst bist Du nur dann oben dabei wenn Du viel viel Zeit investierst". Inwieweit sich das mit dem Taschengeldparagraphen usw deckt ist die gute Frage.


----------



## Uktawa (10. Juli 2009)

1 Million Euro Umsatz hört sich viel an, ist es aber eigendlich nicht. Man muss hier einfach klar unterscheiden. Umsatz ist nicht Gewinn. Es gibt Firmen die Machen Millionen Umsätze aber kaum Gewinne.


----------



## Lemendeer (10. Juli 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Und wenn meine Infos soweit stimmen gabs da schon Eltern, die geklagt haben bzw Klage eingereicht haben (Ein Kollege arbeitet bei der Statsanwaltschaft) - Erfolgsaussichten relativ gut. Aber nicht wegen Glücksspielfaktor. Hintergrund ist hier das Prinzip der Suggestion "Kaufe sonst bist Du nur dann oben dabei wenn Du viel viel Zeit investierst". Inwieweit sich das mit dem Taschengeldparagraphen usw deckt ist die gute Frage.



Tut mir leid das ich das su sagen muss , aber anders gehts nicht ,... ihr habt ja lle nen schaden die sowas reden,.... das ist ein pc game und keine droge ,.... nach der aussage kann man dann jeden verklagen der ein Konsumgut verkauft ,... echt so ein schwachsinn.
Typische deutsche übereifrigkeit. Achtung Kontrolle, Richtersendungen im Fernsehen lässt grüßen. Echt nicht normal woran sich manche aufgeilen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Juli 2009)

Was ich hier so lese...
Ich weiß grad net ob ich lachen,heulen oder Osama bin Laden anmailen soll um Deutschland in Grund und Boden zu bomben...
RoM soll verklagt werden...naja wohl eher Froggster oder? Ähm...welche Schuldenfalle? Ist mir nicht bekannt das man unter 18 ne Kreditkarte kriegt mit n Rahmen von mehreren 1000€, auch kenn ich keinen Trafikanten oder ne Postfiliale die Paysafekarten gegen Schuldscheine oder auf Pump ausgeben...SMS Bezahldienst läuft meines wissens nicht mehr, und auch Intenretbezahldienste beziehen sich auf VERIFIZIERTE Konten, und die Bank bucht bei minderjährigen FALLS die überhaupt ein Konto besitzen sowieso zurück wenn überzogen wird...
Hier wird schwachsinn verzapft das sich die Balken biegen...RoM die Schuldenfalle....
/Vote for Deutschland sucht den Superdummschwätzer


----------



## Cali75 (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich kauf nichts im Itemshop und hab mit ROM trotzdem meinen Spaß. Wenn einer sich Diamanten kaufen muss, dann soll er doch - musst du ja nicht...

Und wenn das Unternehmen nix mehr dran verdienen könnte, würde das ganze Projekt versickern - also: leben und leben lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (10. Juli 2009)

Sicherlich nicht Schuldenfalle. Solange jedoch ein "Zahle mehr um mehr zu erreichen"-Prinzip dahintersteht gibt es in einige Fällen Angriffspunkte. 

Siehe dazu http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taschengeldparagraf
Das Sparen des Taschengeldes ist generell erlaubt. Das BGB schreibt nicht vor, für wie viel Geld der Minderjährige einkaufen darf.[sup][1][/sup]. Bei teuren Anschaffungen jedoch kann der Verkäufer die Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter verlangen oder die Eltern können das Geschäft nachträglich rückgängig machen.[sup][2][/sup]

Der Punkt hier ist der sehr sehr dehnbare Begriff "Teuer"
Konkretes Beispiel: Martin, 16, hat 270 Euro angespart und haut die für ROM raus - Die Eltern bekommen Wind davon, regen sich auf und wollen das Geschäft nachträglich rückgängig machen. Jetzt sagt Froggster ganz klar: Nein, die Leisting wurde ja bereits erbracht. Da haben die dennoch keine Chance, sie müssen zurückzahlen (Und wahrscheinlich den betroffenen Account dann auch sperren).


Ob ich das gut finde? Sicher nicht, soll sich ein jeder selber seine Ausgaben überlegen. Fakt ist aber, dass es Fälle wie unseren Martin schon gab - da wird das Sparkonto angegriffen, auf dem zB für den Führerschein gespart wurde etc - deutsche Gesetze sind manchmal halt komisch


----------



## iwi (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Einen Imba-Char der andere Spieler schonmal gerne onehitten kostet so 1500€.

cu


----------



## Kerodos (10. Juli 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht Schuldenfalle. Solange jedoch ein "Zahle mehr um mehr zu erreichen"-Prinzip dahintersteht gibt es in einige Fällen Angriffspunkte.
> 
> Siehe dazu http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taschengeldparagraf
> Das Sparen des Taschengeldes ist generell erlaubt. Das BGB schreibt nicht vor, für wie viel Geld der Minderjährige einkaufen darf.[sup][1][/sup]. Bei teuren Anschaffungen jedoch kann der Verkäufer die Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter verlangen oder die Eltern können das Geschäft nachträglich rückgängig machen.[sup][2][/sup]
> ...



da steht aber drinnen das man das Geld nur mit Erlaub der Eltern ausgeben darf(zumindest höhere beträgen) und man darf keine Verträge abschliesen.


----------



## Uktawa (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich glaub manch einer lebt echt hinterm Mond oder rennt wirklich mit ner rosaroten Brille durch die Welt. 

1. Es ist mitlerweile erwiesen das Onlinespiele süchtig machen können. Es gibt in vielen deutschen Städten sogar schon Suchtprävenzionsvereine die sich grade mit der Onlinespielesucht beschäftigen. MMO`s können abhänig machen. Es gibt Fälle in denen Süchtige sogar unter körperlichen Entzugserscheinungen leiden wenn sie ihre "Droge" nicht bekommen. Man sollte das also nicht klein reden oder verharmlosen.

2. Es ist in Deutschland kein Problem mehr ein Konto bei einer Bank zu bekommen wenn man noch nicht Volljährig ist. Viele Banken bieten bereits Konten an Jugendliche ab 16 Jahren an. Und das nicht erst seit ein paar Jahren, nein das geht schon seit fast 20 Jahren. 

3. MMO`s insbesondere F2P Spiele können zur Kostenfalle werden. Gerade dadurch das es keine monatlichen Grundgebühren gibt (und keine weiteren kosten darüber hinaus) und auch eine Einkaufobergrenze pro Tag/Monat oft fehlt, sind Folgekosten unabsehbar. Generell ist der Kunde, der seine "Kaufwut" nicht kontrollieren kann bei solchen Anbietern sogar sehr gerne gesehen, da er am meisten Geld in die Kassen spielt.
Dazu kommt das gerade junge Erwachsene öfter der Kaufsucht verfallen da ihnen der Umgang mit Geld einfach nie beigebracht wurde. Viele wissen garnicht was 100 Euro (z eigendlich Wert sind und wie lange man dafür manchmal arbeiten muss.

Man sollte bevor man solche Themen verbagatellisiert sich doch mal richtig informieren und mal drüber nachdenken. Onlinespielesucht und die damit verbundenen Kosten sind ein Problem unserer Gesellschaft. Ein Problem auf das man jetzt erst langsam aufmerksam wird in der Öffentlichkeit. Aber auch ein Problem das man nicht unterschätzen sollte.


----------



## Testare (10. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> 1. Es ist mitlerweile erwiesen das Onlinespiele süchtig machen können. Es gibt in vielen deutschen Städten sogar schon Suchtprävenzionsvereine die sich grade mit der Onlinespielesucht beschäftigen. MMO`s können abhänig machen. Es gibt Fälle in denen Süchtige sogar unter körperlichen Entzugserscheinungen leiden wenn sie ihre "Droge" nicht bekommen. Man sollte das also nicht klein reden oder verharmlosen.



Den Punkt unterschreibe ich Dir sofort. Ich bin jetzt 35, habe es früher ohne es zu sehen mit Onlinegames (erst Browsergames, dann WoW) übertrieben. Bis der PC aufgab nie was von Sucht wissen wollen oder gemerkt, zumal es ja "nur" 5 Std am Tag im Schnitt waren.
PC im eimer, erste Woche supie, mal auspennen ausgehen etc - 2te Woche Schlafstörungen, Konzentration im Eimer, extremst gereizt, Woche 3 ging wieder, Woche 4 am schlimmsten.... bis hin zu regelrechten Schweissausbrüchen alles dabei - Symptome wie bei einem Drogenentzug also, Stichwort "Turkey" . Seitdem nur noch seltener am PC, auch mal ne Woche ohne - Und ja, Onlinegames machen süchtig.


----------



## Bigbear9871 (10. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich finde alle die Euros für das Spiel ausgeben sind selber schuld vorallen wenn sie nur PVE spielen und dadurch nur den Jeweiligen Gruppen oder RAID helfen und wer PVP zogt hat es eh nicht anders verdient


----------



## Kerodos (10. Juli 2009)

hi ich weis das onlinegames süchtig machen deswegen hab ich ja mit WoW aufgehört und mit RoM angefangen (Rom ist nicht so gut deswegen ist die Suchtgefahr nicht so groß, es gibt natürlich auch RoM suchtige)
ich konntroliere aber immer wie lange ich am Combi sitzte und RoM zocke mein höchstwert war 3 Stunden aber im durchschnitt sind es nur 1 1/2 Stunden.(bald geh ich in die HTL da wird die gefahr ein bisschen größer)
(und übrigens für jeden der Raucher ist der könnte sich um das Geld das man für Ziggaretten ausgibt am Lebensende einen Privatjet kaufen, nur so nebenbei,wenn er lange genug leben würde


----------



## Uktawa (10. Juli 2009)

Bigbear9871 schrieb:


> Hmm ich finde alle die Euros für das Spiel ausgeben sind selber schuld vorallen wenn sie nur PVE spielen und dadurch nur den Jeweiligen Gruppen oder RAID helfen und wer PVP zogt hat es eh nicht anders verdient



Versuch es mal so zu sehen, Beispiel: Tom (Name frei erfunden^^) ist 17. Seine Freunde spielen alle RoM. Da er natürlich nicht den Anschluss verlieren will/darf (Gruppenzwang, sozial Druck im Umfeld ect) fängt er auch an zu spielen. Nun haben seine Freunde aber schon einen grossen "Vorsprung" (zocken mehr oder länger) und Tom muss das irgendwie raus holen. Also kauft er sich im IS Dinge die ihn schneller machen.

Solche Fälle oder ähnliche gibt es. Grade ihr Jugendlichen (16-20 jährige) solltet am besten wissen was Gruppenzwang und sozialer Druck manchmal bewirken kann. Zu keiner Zeit standen junge Erwachsene durch Ihr Umfeld so unter Druck wie in der heutigen Zeit. Du mußt Schuhe von XX haben, Hose von XY, Hemd von YX usw. Genau das selbe spielgelt sich in den MMO´s wieder. 
Ich erleb es oft genug im Supermarkt bei mir um die Ecke. Wenn ich dort wärend der grossen Pause grade zufällig in der Schlange an der KAsse stehe, höre ich ja worüber die jungen da reden. Meist MMO`s. Und immer "was Du hast XYZ net..du Loser". Und schon ist der Druck da.

Ich bin der MEinung das man MMO´s generell nicht an jugendliche unter 18 abgeben sollte, bzw sie spielen lassen sollte. Grade in einer Zeit wo der Mensch stark geprägt wird und sich die persönlichkeit grade erst entwickelt, kann sowas fatale Folgen für die Zukunft haben. 
Das mag hart klingen, aber ich denk eben auch mal ein paar Schritte gen Zukunft. 

Manchmal ist es eben einfach so das jugendliche einfach nicht anders können als dem Druck nach zu geben um in ihrem sozialen Umfeld nicht ab zu steigen. Und genau das machen sich viele MMO Betreiber (insbesondere die F2P) zu nutze. Sicher würde man das nie zugeben, aber so ist es. Die Tabakwarenindustrie würde auch nie sagen "Wir verdienen an der "Gesundheit" der Menschen".

Öfter mal Dinge hinterfragen...durchleuchten und nicht so nehmen wie es kommt. Da sieht man schnell man das was man sonst nie sehen würde/will.


----------



## Kerodos (10. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Versuch es mal so zu sehen, Beispiel: Tom (Name frei erfunden^^) ist 17. Seine Freunde spielen alle RoM. Da er natürlich nicht den Anschluss verlieren will/darf (Gruppenzwang, sozial Druck im Umfeld ect) fängt er auch an zu spielen. Nun haben seine Freunde aber schon einen grossen "Vorsprung" (zocken mehr oder länger) und Tom muss das irgendwie raus holen. Also kauft er sich im IS Dinge die ihn schneller machen.
> 
> Solche Fälle oder ähnliche gibt es. Grade ihr Jugendlichen (16-20 jährige) solltet am besten wissen was Gruppenzwang und sozialer Druck manchmal bewirken kann. Zu keiner Zeit standen junge Erwachsene durch Ihr Umfeld so unter Druck wie in der heutigen Zeit. Du mußt Schuhe von XX haben, Hose von XY, Hemd von YX usw. Genau das selbe spielgelt sich in den MMO´s wieder.
> Ich erleb es oft genug im Supermarkt bei mir um die Ecke. Wenn ich dort wärend der grossen Pause grade zufällig in der Schlange an der KAsse stehe, höre ich ja worüber die jungen da reden. Meist MMO`s. Und immer "was Du hast XYZ net..du Loser". Und schon ist der Druck da.
> ...



Also ich kan den Druck ganz gut standhalten mir ist das egal was die anderen sagen.Erwachsene solten nicht immer glauben was sie hören  in meiner Klasse spielen auch nur zwei Leute mmos
und das mit dem du hast xyz nicht du luser ist nicht ernst gemeint zumindestens nicht in unserer Klasse.
Edit: und das mit dem das die FTP mmos das ausnützen ist eigentlich nicht war in meiner Klasse werden solche spiele als "zuschlechtumsiezuspielen" bezeichnet. (ich komme aus Österreich da könnte es vieleich anders sein als in Deutschland)


----------



## mark_renton (10. Juli 2009)

Klar und Jugendlichen rauchen, zocken MMOs des sozialem Drucks wegen. Das ist mal Bulls***. Wenn du deinen Kinder eine gewisse
Eigenständigkeit/Intelligenz vorlebst dann ist sozialer Druck überhaupt kein Thema. Ist ja nicht so das es das Thema "Jugendliche die 
rauchen" erst seit heut gibt...
War auch schon vor 15 Jahren (zu meiner Schulzeit... oh Mann bin ich alt...) n Thema. Das MMOs süchtig machen können(!) ist sicherlich
nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Das Jugendliche MMOs zocken weils die Kumpels machen halt ich für übertrieben...


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Juli 2009)

Versuchen wirs mal damit: Martin und Tom beide 16 und 17 nicht erwerbstätig, erhalten Taschengeld haben ein Konto (für diese Altersklasse gibts JUGENDkonten)
Martin buttert all sein erspartes in RoM, ergo steht er mit +-0Euro da, er hat weder Schulden, aber auch kein Geld. Seine Eltern können das Geld zurückholen, fällt trotzdem nicht in den Bereich Schuldenfalle. Mal vorrausgesetzt unser lieber Martin hatte das Geld auch zur Verfügung, was er selbst gespart hat darf er auch ausgeben, plündert er hingegen ein Konto für einen bestimmten Zweck das seine Eltern/Großeltern etc angelegt haben setzt DIES wieder vorraus das er auch zugriff auf diese Geldquelle hat, was ich eher unwahrscheinlich finde. 
Tom hat ein Jugendkonto, er kriegt dort Taschengeld und legt das Geld von diversen kleinen Arbeiten an, Jugendkonten können nicht überzogen werden, also kann er hier auch keine Schulden machen. Vlt. kommt jetzt ein ja aber was ist mit seinem Vertragshandy dessen Rechnung dort abgebucht wird und dann nicht bezahlt wird? Na sry, wer seinen mittellosen Junior ein Vertragshandy unterschreibt hat sowieso was an der Klatsche...
Ach und dann gibts da noch Detlef, Detlef is 15 speilt WoW, von seinen Taschengeld kauft er sich regelmässig ne Prepaidcard und alle 2 Monate für 100€ Gold beim China...
Verklagen wir doch Blizzard und die Chinafarmer ist ja ne Schuldenfalle.....
Und wenn jugendliche mehr zocken als ihnen gut tut, sollte man mal lieber nicht den Spielen die Schuld geben das sie süchtig machen sondern eher den Eltern die sich nur mit ihren Kind beschäftigen wenn sie den mal Lust dazu haben......


----------



## knusperzwieback (10. Juli 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nichtnur leute die 10€ oder so ausgeben, in meiner WAR Gilde ist einer der hat in seinen 1500€, gesteckt und er ist nicht der einzige in seiner RoM Gilde.



Haha... du glaubst auch alles was man dir erzählt, was? 

Ich geh jetzt erstmal ne Runde mit meinem Ferrari drehen und dann schipper ich etwas mit meinem Flugzeugträger im neu gekauften Ozean. LOL


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Und wenn jugendliche mehr zocken als ihnen gut tut, sollte man mal lieber nicht den Spielen die Schuld geben das sie süchtig machen sondern eher den Eltern die sich nur mit ihren Kind beschäftigen wenn sie den mal Lust dazu haben......



/sign

Es ist schon übel, wie scheiß egal die Kinder den meisten Eltern zu sein scheinen. Man kann es so gut wie jeden Tag im Laden sehen, wie Eltern einfach irgendeinen Scheiß einpacken ohne nicht einmal zu wissen, was sie für einen Schaden anrichten können. Bin oft genug von solchen "Erziehungsberechtigten" gefragt worden, was denn gut sei. Mittlerweile gehe ich sogar genauer ein und will erstmal wissen, wie alt das Kind ist usw. Vielleicht kommt es einem so vor, als ob das übertrieben ist. Von mir aus kann das Kind Spaß mit solchen Sachen haben, aber ich mache mich nicht schuldig, indem ich sowas ignoriere. MMO'S, Splatter und Spiele, die einfach zu Komplex für nen Knirps zu sein scheinen, sollte man den Kindern nicht antun.
Warum muss es immer der Fernseher oder Computer sein? Es gibt mittlerweile für so ziemlich jeden Geschmack tolle Gesellschaftsspiele. Aber dann müsse man sich wieder mal Zeit für die Familie nehmen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokodonut (10. Juli 2009)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass Du Dich darauf verlässt, dass andere Spieler echtes Geld in das Spiel investieren und Du somit nur die Früchte der Ernte abgreifst und hoffst, dass sich das Spiel schön weiter entwickelt ohne selber etwas zur Entwicklung beizutragen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1:Was ist daran verkehrt, wenn ich kein Geld in ein Spiel investiere? Es ist nun mal so, dass genug andere ihr Geld darein stecken und weiterentwickeln tut sich das Game, das habe ich in meinem halben Jahr Spielzeit selbst gemerkt.
Im übrigen habe ich auch schon Diamanten per SMS gekauft, aslo habe ich dazu beigetragen.

2:Man kann natürlich alles einfach schlechtreden - wie du eben - oder das beste aus seinen Möglichkeiten machen. Wie schon oft gesagt, du brauchst kein Geld investieren, man kriegt auch ganz gut Dias durch Farmen von Inis. Und ich bin überzeigt, dass ein Neuling, der nen 20k lp Char in Ebay gekauft hat, gegen einen PG mit 7k lp verliehrt, da sich sollche (Playerskill sei dank) eine gute Strategie und gute Skillung zulegen kann.


----------



## Idiocracy (11. Juli 2009)

Schokodonut schrieb:


> 1:Was ist daran verkehrt, wenn ich kein Geld in ein Spiel investiere?



Es steht Dir natürlich frei, ob Du Geld investieren willst oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ... und das ist wichtig zu beachten:

Du unterstützt durch den Kauf der Diamanten die Entwickler und sorgst direkt mit dafür, dass das Spiel voran schreitet. Die zweite Episode, die jetzt ansteht, wird uns Spielern nicht einfach geschenkt. Da haben wir einen nicht zu unterschätzenden großen Anteil dran.



Schokodonut schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal so, dass genug andere ihr Geld darein stecken



Mit nichten. Es ist wohl eher so, dass es durchaus Spieler gibt die echtes Geld investieren, allerdings sind die im Gegensatz zu den  Spielern, die nichts investieren, deutlich in der Unterzahl. Das meintest Du wohl. Dann formulier es auch so.



Schokodonut schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich auch schon Diamanten per SMS gekauft, also habe ich dazu beigetragen.



Fein, das hättest Du auch ruhig schon im von mir zitierten Beitrag dabei schreiben können. Denn das, was Du geschrieben hast, las sich wirklich wie Opportunismus in Reinkultur.



Schokodonut schrieb:


> 2:Man kann natürlich alles einfach schlechtreden - wie du eben



Wo hab ich denn etwas schlecht "geredet"? Ich hab lediglich nachgehakt.



Schokodonut schrieb:


> man kriegt auch ganz gut Dias durch Farmen von Inis.



Wem ist damit denn geholfen? Dem Hersteller? Wohl doch nur dem Spieler, oder?



Schokodonut schrieb:


> Und ich bin überzeugt



Ich schrieb glaub ich etwas von Instanzen und nicht von PvP. Anyway ... Wir wollen das jetzt hier nicht zu einer "Skill - Non Skill - Live Char - Bought Char" Diskussion verkommen lassen.

Tatsache ist nun mal, für Qualität sollte/muss man bezahlen und nicht, wie selbstverständlich, erwarten dass einem alles geschenkt wird. Leider ist diese Auffassung von Moral in der heutigen Digitalen Welt, mit all ihren Warez-Seiten, Torrents, DDL usw. usf. nicht mehr weit verbreitet. Das merkt man schon daran, dass nach RoM-Freeshards geschrien wird ...


----------



## Mokassa (11. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Versuch es mal so zu sehen, Beispiel: Tom (Name frei erfunden^^) ist 17. Seine Freunde spielen alle RoM. Da er natürlich nicht den Anschluss verlieren will/darf (Gruppenzwang, sozial Druck im Umfeld ect) fängt er auch an zu spielen. Nun haben seine Freunde aber schon einen grossen "Vorsprung" (zocken mehr oder länger) und Tom muss das irgendwie raus holen. Also kauft er sich im IS Dinge die ihn schneller machen.
> 
> Solche Fälle oder ähnliche gibt es. Grade ihr Jugendlichen (16-20 jährige) solltet am besten wissen was Gruppenzwang und sozialer Druck manchmal bewirken kann. Zu keiner Zeit standen junge Erwachsene durch Ihr Umfeld so unter Druck wie in der heutigen Zeit. Du mußt Schuhe von XX haben, Hose von XY, Hemd von YX usw. Genau das selbe spielgelt sich in den MMO´s wieder.
> Ich erleb es oft genug im Supermarkt bei mir um die Ecke. Wenn ich dort wärend der grossen Pause grade zufällig in der Schlange an der KAsse stehe, höre ich ja worüber die jungen da reden. Meist MMO`s. Und immer "was Du hast XYZ net..du Loser". Und schon ist der Druck da.
> ...






Kerodos schrieb:


> Also ich kan den Druck ganz gut standhalten mir ist das egal was die anderen sagen.Erwachsene solten nicht immer glauben was sie hören  in meiner Klasse spielen auch nur zwei Leute mmos
> und das mit dem du hast xyz nicht du luser ist nicht ernst gemeint zumindestens nicht in unserer Klasse.
> Edit: und das mit dem das die FTP mmos das ausnützen ist eigentlich nicht war in meiner Klasse werden solche spiele als "zuschlechtumsiezuspielen" bezeichnet. (ich komme aus Österreich da könnte es vieleich anders sein als in Deutschland)




@ Uktawa find ich recht einleuchtend was du da geschrieben hast wobei ich vorallem bei der textstelle mit dem "looser" muss ich Kerodos beipflichten muss.

@ Kerodos ich komm auch aus Österreich und mich hat mal ein Freund ausm RL gefragt (der selber wow spielt) als ich ihm erzählt habe das ich xyz noch nicht habe ob ich nicht bei ihm mitraiden wolle das ich xyz auch bekomme.

Also wenn zu mir jmd Looser sagt nur weil ich nen Ingamegegenstand nicht hab dan ist er definitiv nicht mein Freund


----------



## Pyrodimi (11. Juli 2009)

@idiocrazy: Die Entwickler von F2P rechnen normalerweise mit einen sehr geringen Prozentsatz an Spielern die Realgeld investieren.
Von daher ist es GEWÜNSCHT und KALKULIERT das der GROßTEIL der Spieler NICHTS zahlt. Hier kommt nämlich zu tragen das JE MEHR Spieler spielen desto MEHR bezahlen. Würde jeder sich Dias kaufen würde sich dieses Bezahlsystem selbst abschiessen, weil es lediglich auf die persönliche Eitelkeit und das Ego der Spieler setzt (ich muss schneller total imba sein zum Angeben), würden das alle machen wärs schnell ausgelutscht, siehe freelootraids in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen andre Spieler als Nutznießer und Schädlinge einzustufen zeigt aber das du gerne hättest das jeder zahlt damit du wohl demnächst wieder wo posten kannst:
HE IN ROM GEHT GAR NIX OHNE REALGELD IHR SEID SO DOOF SPIELT XY 
Ausserdem tragen auch diejenigen zur Umsatzerhöhung bei die INGAME Dias kaufen, denn auch diese müssen wo herkommen und wenn die Nachfrage da ist werden die ein oder andren Spieler nur regelmässig DIAS kaufen um sie in den Ingamemarkt zu werfen.

@TE Google is ja so kostenlos..wo kommen dann bitte die Milliardenumsätze her?


----------



## Idiocracy (11. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> @idiocrazy: Die Entwickler von F2P rechnen normalerweise mit einen sehr geringen Prozentsatz an Spielern die Realgeld investieren.



Tun sie das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hast Du aber eine komische Vorstellung von Ökonomie ... Weil ...



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Von daher ist es GEWÜNSCHT und KALKULIERT das der GROßTEIL der Spieler NICHTS zahlt. Hier kommt nämlich zu tragen das JE MEHR Spieler spielen desto MEHR bezahlen. Würde jeder sich Dias kaufen würde sich dieses Bezahlsystem selbst abschiessen, weil es lediglich auf die persönliche Eitelkeit und das Ego der Spieler setzt (ich muss schneller total imba sein zum Angeben), würden das alle machen wärs schnell ausgelutscht, siehe freelootraids in WoW



... es Frogstar doch egal sein kann (mit Sicherheit auch egal ist), was die Spieler voneinander halten und wer, wann und wo mit seinem Char angibt solang fleißig Diamanten gekauft werden. Was meinst Du denn, warum es Perma-Mounts oder Global-Shouts nur im Item-Shop gibt? Bestimmt nicht weil die Landschaft Taboreas so schön ist, dass man sie unbedingt zu Fuß erkunden sollte oder der Globale Chat dann übersichtlicher bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie wollen Geld verdienen, soviel wie möglich.

BTW: Was sind Freelootraids? Ich hab Anfang 2007 mit WoW aufgehört und kann mich nicht an so einen Begriff erinnern.



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Deswegen andre Spieler als Nutznießer und Schädlinge einzustufen zeigt aber das du gerne hättest das jeder zahlt damit du wohl demnächst wieder wo posten kannst:
> HE IN ROM GEHT GAR NIX OHNE REALGELD IHR SEID SO DOOF SPIELT XY



Irgendwie lest ihr Passagen in meinen Texten, die ich so niemals geschrieben hab. Zeig mir den Abschnitt wo ich geschrieben hab, dass man RoM nicht ohne reales Geld spielen kann ...
Ich hab schon eine Menge anderer F2P-MMORPG gespielt aber jetzt bei RoM hab ich zum ersten mal das Gefühl, dass es sich lohnt das Spiel zu unterstützen.



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> und wenn die Nachfrage da ist werden die ein oder andren Spieler nur regelmässig DIAS kaufen um sie in den Ingamemarkt zu werfen.



Nur bedingt, würd ich sagen. Zumindest auf dem Server wo ich spiele. Das Angebot ist meistens sehr begrenzt und wenn Diamanten im AH sind, dann zu unglaublichen Preisen die sich der normale Spieler (Da zähl ich mich dazu) leider nicht leisten kann.



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> @TE Google is ja so kostenlos..wo kommen dann bitte die Milliardenumsätze her?



Bin zwar nicht der Themenersteller ... Aber durch Werbung und Nebenprojekte (Earth, Talk, Mail) ... Ist aber nicht der Diskussionspunkt hier.


----------



## Kerodos (11. Juli 2009)

Mokassa schrieb:


> @ Uktawa find ich recht einleuchtend was du da geschrieben hast wobei ich vorallem bei der textstelle mit dem "looser" muss ich Kerodos beipflichten muss.
> 
> @ Kerodos ich komm auch aus Österreich und mich hat mal ein Freund ausm RL gefragt (der selber wow spielt) als ich ihm erzählt habe das ich xyz noch nicht habe ob ich nicht bei ihm mitraiden wolle das ich xyz auch bekomme.
> 
> Also wenn zu mir jmd Looser sagt nur weil ich nen Ingamegegenstand nicht hab dan ist er definitiv nicht mein Freund



Also in unserer klasse verarschen sich die meisten gegenseitig (was natürlich nicht ernstgemeint ist) und es macht keinem was aus unsere Klasse ist da ein bisschen anders als die anderen.
und das mit dem mitraiden geht nicht weil ich ersten schon von anfang an auf nen anderen Server war und weil ich mit wow aufgehört habe
und von wo kommst du aus Österreich? (teste mal aus eine Woche nicht Wow zu spielen nach einer Weile gfreits (weis nicht wie ich das auf Deutsch sagen soll) diech nicht mehr Wow zu spielen, war bei mir zmindestens so)
Google verdint ungefär 50 prozent durch werbung und das andere in dem es private datein von den Nutztern weitergibt an irgentwelche Firmen (ja das ist so)


----------



## Hrsk (11. Juli 2009)

Will mich auch mal dazu äüßern ...



Kurz zu mir ... ich bin ein halber CS-Player... versuche dias nur zu gewissen zwecken ein zu setzten ...



also erstens ...RoM beinhaltet ganz klar Glückspiel-prinziepien !!! Alleine die Aufwertungssteine verleiten süchtig zu machen ... da wird echtes geld verballert ... ich selbst habe einmal bei einer waffe ausprobiert um auf 6+ zu kommen nach ...57 steinen gab ich auf (ich rede von dem aus dem is) ich kam, wärend die leiter rauf runter aktion, genau 2 mal auf 5+ ... da hörte ich dann auf !!! rechnet mal um was das gekostet hat ...klar gibts die ausm rubin shop, aber rechnet mal aus wieviel so einer kostet...  können mir ja viele jetzt sagen sie habens beim 10mal geschafft ...mir wurst mir isses so ergangen. klar is man dann verleitet es nochmal zu probieren und ich bin mir sicher es wäre wieder auf 4+ abgestuft worden ...



Desweiteren finde ich meiner meinung nach steht auch etwas betrug im raum ... z.b. das "großzügige stoppelstöckige haus" .... ich muss sagen ich bin davon ausgegangen das da auch mehr inventar plätze sind ! natürlich nicht ... man soll ja mieten, aber sowas steht nicht dabei ... normal hätt ich ein recht darauf es zurück zu geben, aber als nette antwort vom support, das is nunmal so, tut uns auch leid, viel spass beim spielen war ich dann doch etwas genervt ... jede klage würden sie deswegen nicht überstehen...denke auch das ein brief vom anwalt wunder wirken würde, nur will ich mir wegen der 5 euro nicht die mühe amchen, traurig aber mit sowas arbeiten die !



desweiteren jeder der sagt das solche aussagen lächerlich sind, der steckt schon so tief in der kacke, viele trauen sich ja auch nicht zu zugeben das sie "süchtig" sind, gerade was das ausgeben von geld angeht .... IHR seit ja alle normal ... mag sein ... aber es gibt genug die sind es nicht und mir tuen sie leid ... wenn sie in ihrer schönen spielwelt leben ... aber sobald die kiste aus is hinter ihnen in der ecke die mahnbriefe wachsen.



Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin dafür das es kostet und das jeder einen teil auch dazu beiträgt, nur will ich als KUNDE auch leistung für mein geld sehen ...z.b. Haus oder steine.... kar muss es nicht beim ersten mal klappen mit 6 steinen auf 6+ zu kommen ... aber 57 steine ? und dann immer noch nicht ?? das is abzocke für mich ganz klar !



Und so dumme sprüche wie man kann auch ohne geld überall durchkommen ...HA HA ..also klar kann man das ... aber wahrscheinlich werden dann die server schon abgestellt sein im jahre 2040 wenn man alles soweit gefarmt hat um die königin zu tanken ..what ever ... sicher mit stufenanstieg wird das ja auch mal machbar sein ... aber nicht nur high lvl pimp me up spieler haben irgendwann langeweile ...die einen nur weil es nichts mehr gibt zu endecken, die anderen weils einfach nicht mehr möglich ist ...



es sei man hat leute die einen für 500-1000 dias irgendwo durch ziehen ... HÖHÖ nächste kosten


----------



## Looklike (11. Juli 2009)

Lass Euch gesagt sein...Kostenlos ist heute nichts mehr...Die Zeiten vom kostenlosen im Inet sind min. 10 Jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seuuuufzzzz schöne "alte" Zeit ^^


----------



## Uktawa (11. Juli 2009)

Tschja ich kann nur immer wieder sagen/warnen: Die sogenannten F2P Games sind alles andere als Gratis. Damit wird gerne geworben, aber der Realität sieht meist anders aus. Sicherlich wird niemand "gezwungen" Geld im IS zu lassen. Aber dann darf er sich auch nicht wundern wenn er langsamer levelt, weniger gute Items hat oder eben auf Sachen wie Haus, Pferde, Optische Items, Bufftränke,Waffen usw (es geht jetzt nicht explizit um RoM!), eben um VORTEILE verzichten muss. Und da setzt bei vielen dann eben doch der durch die "Spielsucht" gesteuerte "Zwang" ein. 
Psychologen beschäftigen sich schon eine ganze Weile mit der Onlinespielsucht und der oft damit verbundenen "Kaufsucht"(eben über IS). Und in vielen Fällen ist es so das ein Spieler der erst sagt "Ich kaufe niemals im IS weil es auch ohne geht", früher oder später eben doch Geld im IS lässt. Und das kann dann der Anfang vom Ende (finanziell) sein.

Überlegt doch einmal warum Spiele mit IS seit gut einem Jahr wie Pilze aus dem Boden sprießen. Nicht etwa weil diverse Entwickler etwas zu verschenken haben, oder weil sie Spieler so mögen. Nein, es geht nunmal einfach darum maximalen Gewinn zu machen. Und ein IS-Spiel ist fast wie ein Goldesel. Der potentielle Spieler wird durch den "Gratis-Client" geködert. Denn er kann die Onlinewelt betreten ohne das er erstmal Kosten hat. Wenn ihm das Spiel dann gefällt, er im Spiel Freunde findet dann baut er so etwas wie eine emotionale Bindung zum Spiel und seinem Char auf. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Wenn dies geschehen ist, ist er auch bereit im IS Sachen für seinen Char zu kaufen. Und ist dieser Schritt erstmal gemacht...folgt schnell der nächste...er kauft noch mehr.
Man kann den Betreibern keinen Vorwurf machen das sie solche Geschäftmodelle nutzen um an das Geld der Kunden zu kommen. Allerdings kann man ihnen einen Vorwurf daraus machen das sie im Vorfeld keinerlei Warnungen angeben. Und hier ist der Gesetzesgeber gefragt. Ein erster und leichter Schritt wäre da schon wenn man in einem IS pro Monat nur einen maximalen Betrag ausgeben kann.
Wenn man also das gaze F2P sich mal genauer vor Augen führt, Zusammenhänge erkennt und auch versteht wird einem schnell klar das wir leider (und man kann nur sagen leider) in der Zukunft mehr und mehr in diese Richtung tendieren. F2P Games sind wirtschaftlich gesehen für die Betreiber Ertragreicher als ein vergleichbares (Qualitativ!!) P2P-Game (also 5-20 Euro Monatsgebühr). Es ist also nur ne Frage der Zeit bis die F2P Modelle das gute alte P2P Modell verdrängt haben. 

So...hoffe die ganzen Buchstaben haben niemanden beim lesen überfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (11. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wenn man also das gaze F2P sich mal genauer vor Augen führt, Zusammenhänge erkennt und auch versteht wird einem schnell klar das wir leider (und man kann nur sagen leider) in der Zukunft mehr und mehr in diese Richtung tendieren. F2P Games sind wirtschaftlich gesehen für die Betreiber Ertragreicher als ein vergleichbares (Qualitativ!!) P2P-Game (also 5-20 Euro Monatsgebühr). Es ist also nur ne Frage der Zeit bis die F2P Modelle das gute alte P2P Modell verdrängt haben.



ja so sieht es leider aus .... und auch der "große" denkt über sowas wie einen itemshop nach .....

_*Will WoW always be subscription based? Could it ever have a micro-transaction/free-to-play model?*__*
TC:* I certainly think it's possible that we could do some kind of micro-transaction stuff._

Hier das komplette interview : http://www.videogamer.com/news/blizzards_t...ure_of_wow.html


----------



## Luanna (11. Juli 2009)

der sogenannte große (blizz.) hat aber auch sowas wie nen itemshop.
stichwort, TCG und Beutekarten.

ZITAT: In einigen Boosterpackungen werdet ihr auch legendäre Beutekarten™ finden. Auf diesen Beutekarten™ befindet sich ein Code zum freikratzen, mit dem ihr einen exklusiven Gegenstand im Onlinespiel bekommen könnt, wie zum Beispiel ein einzigartiges Haustier, einen Wams oder ein Reittier! Diese Karten sind sehr selten... ein Spieler, der sie findet, wird von seinem gesamten Realm beneidet werden! 

ach wie toll ist das denn.


----------



## MeinMitgliedsname (12. Juli 2009)

> *17. Minderjährig*e
> 
> Minderjährige dürfen sämtliche Leistungen und Dienste von FOG nur mit Zustimmung ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten nutzen. Vor Beginn des Nutzungsverhältnisses haben minderjährige Nutzer eine Zustimmungserklärung eines gesetzlichen Vertreters schriftlich oder per E-Mail beizubringen.






> *3. Minderjährige*
> 
> 3.1. Minderjährige dürfen sämtliche Leistungen und Dienste von Yusho nur mit Zustimmung ihrer  				Erziehungsberechtigten nutzen. Vor Beginn des Nutzungsverhältnisses haben minderjährige Nutzer eine  				Zustimmungserklärung eines gesetzlichen Vertreters schriftlich oder per E-Mail beizubringen.
> 
> 3.2. Falls Minderjährige die Zustimmung dadurch umgehen, dass sie sich als Volljährige ausgeben, ist Yusho  				nicht verpflichtet, die geleisteten Zahlungen zu erstatten.


----------



## Irkirtark (12. Juli 2009)

ganz ehrlich WoW hatte von anfang an mehr spieler und ist Kostenplichtig xD


----------



## starfither (12. Juli 2009)

nun muss ich auch etwas sagen zu dem thema runes of magic.... 

ich bin ohne grössere erwartung in das spiel gegangen und habe erstmal 2-3 tage alleine  für mich gespielt um das spiel kennenzulernen ich habe habe allerdings gewusst das es ein itemshop system gibt ich habe es aber nicht erwartet das es tatzächlich so eine wichtige rolle im spiel spielt....
jedenfalls nach 2-3 tage alleine questen wollte ich endlich unter die leute mischen.. ich hatte ein quest und ein weiterer kollege hat die gleiche monster gebraucht ich habe ihn in die gruppe eingeladen ich begrüsste ihn bestimmt 5x "hallo" es kam keine reaktion von ihm er machte sein quest fertig mit mir und ging ohne ein wort.... hmmmm erste  begegnung mit den mitspieler war schon mal scheisse.... 
ich habe weiter versucht einbisschen kontakt zu finden aber die leute antworten nicht oder laufen an einem vorbei ohne ein wort zu sagen.... das ist eine unfreundlichkeit wo ich in keinen einzigen mmo erlebt habe das muss ich echt sagen!!!! wen man in /zonenchat etwas fragt was einem unschlüssig ist bekommt man die antwort "haha ein neuer noob hier" nach 2-3 mal nachfragen hatte ich die nase voll von anderen mitspieler von dieser undfreundlichkeit!!!!

ich habe dan nach 1 woche alleine zocken einen erwachsenen spieler gefunden der bereits high level war und ich habe mich nett mit ihm über rom unterhalten und ihm ist diese unfeundlichkeit in rom auch aufgefallen es ist wohl so weill es ein free 4 play spiel wäre und jeder einfach neuen account eröffnen kann LEIDER.... er klärte mich über rom richtig auf und über die kostenfalle rom.... man hat zwar von anfang an grosse taschen und bankplätze möchte man aber weitere taschen muss man dafür mit diamanten zahlen das kostet erstmal kohle und die taschenplätze gehen nach max 180 tagen wieder weg wen dort sachen gelagert waren werden die gelöscht somit könnte die lang erfarmte rüstung weg sein!!! später wen man in den grossen gilden mitspielen will und die grosse dungens sehen will muss man aufjedenfall was für diamanten kaufen tränke,runen,rüstungsverbesserungen usw. das beste kostet alles diamanten und die diamanten kosten REALES geld man bekommt für queststeine drittklassige runen,tränke und nur EIN mount wo 30 tage (!!!) vorhanden ist und dan auch verschwindet..... 
als ich das ganze hörte klingten bei mir die alarmglocken und habe sofort mit dem spielen aufgehört... es ist ein riesiges suchtfaktor vorhanden das man sich 3000 diamanten kauft und die in paar tagen weg sind weil man diesen trank braucht dieses mount cool findet und dieses haustier haben will ach und dieses möbelstück sieht auch cool aus.... 


runes of magic finde ich selber sehr gut gelungen die spells sehen richtig gut gemacht.... die items haben richtig cooles style und das restliches spiel ist vom disgn,quests und spielgefühl richig toll geworden!!!! ich würde ehrlichgesagt sogar 15 euro im monat zahlen aber die hersteller sollten diesen itemshop dan abschaffen... ich kenne mich selber zu gut und könnte niemals 15 euro im monat diamanten kaufen und damit ganzen monat aushalten die wären schneller weg als ich schauen kann.... also in meinen augen ist das spiel reine abzocke aber wer sich drauf einlässt ich hoffe sehr das er sich das spiel leisten kann alles andere macht keine schulden wegen einem mmo das ist es nicht wert!!!!! ihr bekommt bei verkauft vielleicht 5-10% was ihr reingesteckt habt!!!!


----------



## Arvas (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finde RoM das beste f2p überhaupt (wenn man beispielsweise LC oder der gleichen hernimmt).

Habe vor mehreren Monaten mit WoW aufgehört, da das Endgame das schlechteste war von dem ganzen Spiel.
Spiele RoM eigentlich seit der Beta und als ich im Buffed-Magazin gelesen habe, dass Chapter 2 rauskommt bin ich nach Taborea zurückgekehrt.
WoW habe ich immer monatlich die 12,99 bezahlt in Runes of Magic kauf ich mir halt im Monat Diamanten für 10 Euro. 
Ich levle trotzdem ohne Erfahrungstrank und erweitere mein Haus bis ich dann 50 bin und in die grossen Dungeon mitmischen werde.

Laut Wikipedia hat RoM 1.Mio Spieler zurzeit.

Auf meinem Server Aontacht ist die Community hilfbereit und freundlich, Gilde findet man auch leicht.





Fruchtzwerg Cubby mit der ungewöhnlichen Kombi Magier/Schurke 
von Aiontacht


----------



## Jogi1401 (12. Juli 2009)

Arvas schrieb:


> Ich finde RoM das beste f2p überhaupt (wenn man beispielsweise LC oder der gleichen hernimmt).
> 
> Habe vor mehreren Monaten mit WoW aufgehört, da das Endgame das schlechteste war von dem ganzen Spiel.
> Spiele RoM eigentlich seit der Beta und als ich im Buffed-Magazin gelesen habe, dass Chapter 2 rauskommt bin ich nach Taborea zurückgekehrt.
> ...




hmm wie glaubwürdig solch aussagen von einem lvl 14/1 char wohl sind .....denn für ein solches lvl braucht man nicht mal ne stunde spielzeit ...


----------



## Dennypocket (12. Juli 2009)

Tetlin schrieb:


> Der ROM Client ist Kostenlos.
> Das ROM Spielen ist Gebührenfrei.
> Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn.
> Diamanten bekommt man nicht nur für Euros.
> ...



/agree vollkommen.
Er hat es genau verstanden, hört auf ihn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## starfither (12. Juli 2009)

Arvas schrieb:


> Ich finde RoM das beste f2p überhaupt (wenn man beispielsweise LC oder der gleichen hernimmt).
> 
> Habe vor mehreren Monaten mit WoW aufgehört, da das Endgame das schlechteste war von dem ganzen Spiel.
> Spiele RoM eigentlich seit der Beta und als ich im Buffed-Magazin gelesen habe, dass Chapter 2 rauskommt bin ich nach Taborea zurückgekehrt.
> ...





ich garantiere dir du wirst mit den 10 euro diamanten nicht weit kommen!!!! alleine schon ein mount kostet 10 euro!!! das ganze wirkt erst ab highlevel wen du mehr sehen willst als die standart dungens wo du wirklich gute items willst.... ab dan musst du geld ausgeben und zwar keine 13 euro sondern 23 euro für glaub 3000 diamanten aber die sind schneller weg als du kucken kannst und dan sind wieder 23 euro weg und so geht es weiter ^^


----------



## Uktawa (12. Juli 2009)

Nunja, wenn ich den Thread hier so weiter verfolge denke ich macht es eigendlich keinen Sinn hier weiter zu "diskutieren". Auf der einen Seite gibt es die Fans, die keine aber auch garkeine Art von Kritik an ihrem Spiele (in dem Falle RoM) zulassen oder hören wollen. Dieses Tellerrand denken ist ja nichts neues in dieser Com. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es jene die versuchen sachlich darzulegen wo die "Fallen" in F2P insbesondere auch bei RoM liegen. Letztere werden dann gerne geflamed oder man stempelt sie als WoW Fanboys ab die nur kritiesieren weil RoM nicht WoW sei. Allein schon diese Logik ist jeden Kommentars überflüssig.

Ich für meinen Teil hab meine Meinung gesagt und habe diese auch untermauert und begründet. Ich spiele kein WoW und habe auch keinen Hass auf RoM oder dergleichen. Im Gegenteil, ich gehöre zu denen die der Meinung sind das RoM eines der besten deutschsprachigen F2P Games ist. Aber ich gehöre eben auch zu jenen die kritisch sind und hinterfragen. Die nicht alles glauben was man ihnen vorkaut und selber nachforschen. Ausserdem blicke ich auf über 10 Jahre aktive Onlinezeit in MMO`s zurück. Ich hab sowohl F2P als auch P2P Titel gespielt/getestet. Und glaubt mir...es waren verdammt viele. Und mein Fazit aus all den Jahren ist immer noch das selbe: F2P Spiele können schnell zu Kostenfallen werden. Wer das "ignoriert" oder versucht schön zu reden, dem fehlt entweder die Erfahrung oder gehört zu jenen Menschen die sonst auch alles schön reden und gerne rosarot sehen.

IS-Games werden leider die Zukunft auf dem MMO Markt werden. Denn dieser IS-Standart setzt sich bei den Unternehmen immer mehr durch. Er verspricht maximalen Gewinn in kurzer Zeit bei extrem einfacher Kundenbindung. 
Ich finde das persönlich furchtbar und weiss, dass sollte der Tag kommen an dem die Spiele die ich derzeit gerne spiele auch zu IS-Games werden, dann werd ich wohl aufhören. 

Mehr hab ich dazu hier an dieser Stelle nicht mehr zu sagen.

Schönes WE noch...


----------



## Arvas (12. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> hmm wie glaubwürdig solch aussagen von einem lvl 14/1 char wohl sind .....denn für ein solches lvl braucht man nicht mal ne stunde spielzeit ...



Wer sagt denn, dass ich nur einen Level 14er hab und keine anderen Chars die nicht in der Datenbank vorhanden sind? Und ich hab ganze 2 Tage gebraucht um auf 14 zu kommen. Ein 2.WoW ist es gottseidank nicht...


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh jetzt nicht warum GERADE RoM als Sucht/Kauffalle gepriessen wird.
Man siehe die restlichen 99,9% an F2P sei es jetzt Rappelz.Flyff oder sogar Warrock...DA bist du verraten und Verkauft wenn du KEIN realgeld investierst. Da sind GANZE lvl unzugänglich, mann MUSS Waffen und Ausrüstung kaufen weil das was droppt scheiße ist UND und das ist der WICHTIGSTE Punkt: 
Es gibt KEINE Alternative zum Shop, weder das man sich die Shopwährung INGAME beschaffen kann NOCH das durch DIREKT vom Hersteller integrierte Möglichkeiten ein würdiger Ausgleich zu dem Shop angeboten wird. 
Ich würde euch wirklich mal empfehlen andre F2P auf maxlvl zu spielen (Falls ihr das auch schafft ohne euch net die passenden Questgebiete per Euros freizuschalten)oder zu versuchen dort ne Chance zu haben - UND ERST DANN reden wir nochmal über RoM....
RoM lässt sich super nebenbei spielen. Man wird weder beim lvln noch bei den Dungeons von Shopbarrieren behindert. Und genau das ist das was RoM an die Spitze der F2P setzt.


----------



## Mandolito (13. Juli 2009)

ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Leute Gold für Euro in WoW kaufen, die ganze Goldfarmerei lohnt sich, was glaubt ihr was die ganzen Goldseller dort Kohle verdienen.

Die meisten WoW Spieler haben doch schon mal Ingamegold gekauft, weil sie diese stupide farmerei satt hatten, wenn das keiner kaufen würde, dann gäbe es auch nicht soviel Werbung dafür. Ist im Prinzip nix anderes wie Diamanten in RoM, nur mit dem Unterschied das man zusätzlich noch die Abogebühren zahlen muss


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (13. Juli 2009)

starfither schrieb:


> nun muss ich auch etwas sagen zu dem thema runes of magic....
> 
> ich bin ohne grössere erwartung in das spiel gegangen und habe erstmal 2-3 tage alleine  für mich gespielt um das spiel kennenzulernen ich habe habe allerdings gewusst das es ein itemshop system gibt ich habe es aber nicht erwartet das es tatzächlich so eine wichtige rolle im spiel spielt....
> jedenfalls nach 2-3 tage alleine questen wollte ich endlich unter die leute mischen.. ich hatte ein quest und ein weiterer kollege hat die gleiche monster gebraucht ich habe ihn in die gruppe eingeladen ich begrüsste ihn bestimmt 5x "hallo" es kam keine reaktion von ihm er machte sein quest fertig mit mir und ging ohne ein wort.... hmmmm erste  begegnung mit den mitspieler war schon mal scheisse....
> ...



Naja, da musst du echt pech mit dem Server gehabt haben... Auf Aontacht (wie Arvas schon sagte) sind die Leute hauptsächlich nett und hilfsbereit, Fängt einer an rumzumaluen, wird er zusammengeschissen, bis er die Fresse hält xD Das sorgt für Ordnung. Wieso so viele Leute sich über die Taschen beschweren, versteh ich nicht, Du hast 60 (?) Taschenplätze, dann ne Truhe mit 20 Plätzen, und noch die Hausbank (oda wie die heißt^^) mit noch ka, ich glaub 100 Plätzen.

Zusätzlich sollte man sich einfach einen Bankwink erstellen. (Meiner heißt sogar so^^) Den levelt man auf lv.2, (um das Mount zu bekommen) Reitet nach Logar, dort steht der Briefkasten bequehmerweise direkt neben dem Haus. Tja, und danach schickt man alles, was man grad net braucht per Post an den Banktwink^^ Schnell, einfach und Gratis. Ich habe das sofort gemacht, und habe immer genügend Platz. Man darf bloß nicht zu faul sein, immer umzuloggen^^


----------



## Adalfried (13. Juli 2009)

Jap aufpassen bei den Spielen mit Item Shops. Gibt echt wenige wo man den Itemshop eigentlich garnicht braucht.

Zum Beispiel Guild Wars, da ist der Itemshop ja eigentlich nett, aber nicht wirklich ausschlaggeben für das Spiel.

Aber ja bei den F2P Games mit richtigen Ingame Itemshops (oft auch bei Browsergames), wird es am Monats Ende oft sehr teuer. Da kommt man billige Feste 12 Euro zu zahlen ^^. Echte Ausnahme ist Guild Wars F2P und dat schon ewig. Man muss eben nur die Boxen kaufen, halt wie bei einem normalen Spiel. Das find ich aber recht fair. Lieber so, und dann nur Gimicks über den Item Shop wie zusätzliche char Slots, oder alles im PVP Frei geschaltet,damit man gleich GvG machen kann ^^ recht praktisch. Aber das Spiel selbst ist dann Kostenlos.


----------



## Gulu (13. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> [..] Auf der einen Seite gibt es die Fans, die keine aber auch garkeine Art von Kritik an ihrem Spiele (in dem Falle RoM) zulassen oder hören wollen. Dieses Tellerrand denken ist ja nichts neues in dieser Com. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es jene die versuchen sachlich darzulegen wo die "Fallen" in F2P insbesondere auch bei RoM liegen. [...]



Das fängt ja schon mahl sehr objektiv an. Wer deiner Meinung ist versucht "sachlich darzulegen", wer anderer Meinung ist wird als kritikresistenter Fan abgestempelt. Allein schon bei dieser Einleitung hört sichs mit deiner Sachlichkeit auf.


----------



## Vagabundus (13. Juli 2009)

Oktawa...ich glaub du leidest unter schwerer Paranoya....

Bevor du so stuss daher redest, von Schuldenfallen Jugendlicher uvm......erkundig dich evtl einfach mal besser.

Bei dir lest man süchtig da, süchtig dort.....Schuldenfalle bla bla bla


Du bist ein typischer Forengnom.....


Von was kann man denn ned süchtig werden. Du frisst zu viel: Fresssucht, du trinkst zu viel: alkoholiker, bungeejumper: Adrenalinjunkie, kiffer: drogensucht, mmo´s: Spielsucht, du onanierst oder hast zu viel sex: Sexsucht..^^

Das meiste das man mit übermass geniesst...kann süchtig machen, dir kann auch ein ziegel auf den schädel fliegen wenn du vor die haustüre gehst..dein herz kann plötzlich aufhören zu schlagen....omg ^^


Natürlich gehört das Spielverhalten, Internetverhalten Jugendlicher ein wenig von den Eltern kontrolliert....aber von Schuldenfalle kann man da nicht gleich sprechen, die betreiber von ROM haben da mindestens soviel sicherheits-bezahlzeugs wie die anderen großen eingebaut. und die Erwachsenen müssen selbst wissen was sie tun. Vielleicht gar etwas schroff mein post, ich hoffe dadurch vielleicht weniger von deinen sinnfreien hirnfurzen lesen zu müssen. Eigentlich ging es ja in dem Post darum, das ROM 1 Mio umsatz macht...und warum auch nicht. Ohne leute die sich Dia´s kaufen gäbe es ROM nicht, die Server, angestellten müssen auch finanziert werden. Nach 4 Jahren WOW hab ich auch locker 700 Euro ausgegeben...48 Monate plus Wow-classic, WOW-BC und Wotlk. Da is auch schon fast ein führerschein für nen jugendlichen drin. 

So noch ne kleine anmerkung zum schluss...

Die ganzen schlechtredner (sucht, schuldenfallen usw...) schaut viell bissl mal auf euch.....viell habt ihr ja ne Pessimismus-Sucht ^^ (da gibts sicher auch schon Vereine für)


----------



## Jogi1401 (13. Juli 2009)

Vagabundus schrieb:


> Nach 4 Jahren WOW hab ich auch locker 700 Euro ausgegeben...48 Monate plus Wow-classic, WOW-BC und Wotlk. Da is auch schon fast ein führerschein für nen jugendlichen drin.



jaja , nach 4 in worten vier Jahren ...... aber dieses geld haben manche leute schon in Rom gesteckt und das ist grad mal nen paar monate live ...


----------



## Vagabundus (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, alles kann man übertreiben. Ich kann auch 700 Euro nehmen und anzünden..hat den selben effekt. Es wird immer nur von extremen bzw einzelfällen gesprochen. Also entweder haben die leute so viel kohle oder sie sind ernsthaft krank. Bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen was er bereit ist zu zahlen..bzw was er sich leisten will. Ich denk mal die meisten sind mit nem permanenten mount und evtl paar ep-tränken schon gut dabei...oder auch ganz kostenlos, wie man halt möchte.


----------



## Uktawa (13. Juli 2009)

Gulu schrieb:


> Das fängt ja schon mahl sehr objektiv an. Wer deiner Meinung ist versucht "sachlich darzulegen", wer anderer Meinung ist wird als kritikresistenter Fan abgestempelt. Allein schon bei dieser Einleitung hört sichs mit deiner Sachlichkeit auf.



Lesen, nachdenken, verstehen. Diese 3 Grundregeln sollte man schon einhalten. Warum ich das schreibe, nun weil Du scheinbar da einiges verwechselst bzw verdrehst.
Ich hab nie gesagt das Leute die nicht meiner Meinung sind gleich Fans sind denen keine anderen Meinungen interessieren. Hätt ich das nämlich gemeint, hätt ich es auch genau so geschrieben. 




Vagabundus schrieb:


> Oktawa...ich glaub du leidest unter schwerer Paranoya....
> Bevor du so stuss daher redest, von Schuldenfallen Jugendlicher uvm......erkundig dich evtl einfach mal besser.
> Bei dir lest man süchtig da, süchtig dort.....Schuldenfalle bla bla bla
> Du bist ein typischer Forengnom.....



Vorweg, mein Nick ist Uktawa...aber der Fehler sei Dir verziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was aber den Rest deines Beitrages betrifft, so muss Dir wohl mal einer gehörig auf die Fingerchen klopfen. Denk mal an den Satz "der Ton macht die Musik". Ich leide weder uner "Paranoya" noch rede ich Stuss und erst recht bin ich kein Forengnom.
Ich hab mich mit dem Thema  Schuldenfalle/Onlinesucht/Suchtspiele schon seit langer Zeit auseinander gesetzt. Und das schon lange bevor es RoM gab. Diese Problematik die ja von Dir scheinbar ignoriert wird (sei es nun aus Unwissenheit oder schlichter Ignoranz) gibt es nämlich schon länger. Um genauer zu sein eigendlich seit es der breiteren Masse möglich ist auf solche Spiele zu zugreifen. Grade Onlinespiele (sei es WoW, UO, AO, AoC, HDRO, RoM usw) sind für Menschen die sich evtl. weniger unter Kontrolle haben Suchtmacher. Das liegt zum einen daran das sie in der Welt aus Bits und Bytes jemand sein können, der sie im waren Leben nicht sind. Und nein, es sind nicht immer die sogenannten "Reallife Loser". Es gibt viele Menschen die Erfolgreich sind, aber dem Druck unserer Gesellschaft durch Onlinegames wunderbar entfliehen können.
Ich kann Dir nur mal empfehlen bei einer Suchtberatung in deiner Nähe vorbei zu gehen und mal unverbindlich zu fragen wieviel (prozentual) Fälle von Onlinesucht sie allein in den letzten 6 Monaten regestriert haben. Du wirst überrascht sein. Das Problem betrifft nämlich mehr Menschen als Du glauben wirst.
Onlinespielesucht ist nur noch nicht so weit in die Gesellschaft vorgedrungen (es wird noch zu wenig drüber geredet/nachgedacht) und ist deswegen für viele Menschen schlicht nicht existent. Aber nur weil man etwas nicht sieht, heisst es nicht das es nicht da ist.
Bevor Du also hier so tust als hättest Du Ahnung von der Welt da draussen, von den Problemen die im Zusammengang mit Onlinespielen entstehen und vor den Folgen die daraus resultieren können, solltest DU dich mal informieren. Bevor Du so tust als würde es nur eine schwindend geringen Minderheit betreffen, solltest Du dich mal nach aktuellen Zahlen umschauen und mal dadrüber nachdenken wie hoch die Dunkelziffer bei einer Sucht im allgemeinen sein kann. 
Nichts ist schlimmer als Unwissenheit die zur Leugnung von Problemen führt...


----------



## McMeck (14. Juli 2009)

Hiho!

Also ich habe ganz am Anfang auch in Diamanten mit echtem Geld investiert, nur nachdem ich die Geschäftspolitik von Frogster/Runewaker erkannt habe lasse ich das. Habe mir meinen Mage anfangs mit echtem Geld aufgebaut auf ungefähr 4000HP und 900 Int, also großteils auf Damage, damit ich in die CA und MA gehen kann. Ging ja ganz gut bis der nächste Patch kam.

Da war es plötzlich so, dass die AOE Skills auf 60% runtergenerft wurden. OK dachte ich mir, lad ich halt nochmal paar Euros auf und seh zu dann ich auf 1,2k int komme dass ich den Verlust, den ich durch den Nerf erlitten hab wieder wettgemacht hab. Das war dann das letzte Mal dass ich echtes Geld investiert habe. 

Dann kamen die Entwickler auf die tolle Idee, mal den zweiten Boss in der CL zu Tode zu patchen. Es gibt zwar ne Möglichkeit, dass man nur 1 bis 2 Adds in Schach halten muss, jedoch wenn mal eines entkommt, steht man dann mit 4k HP gegen ein 52er Boss Mob auch ziemlich blöd da. Also musste ich mehr Audauer Stats farmen. 

Glücklicherweise hat man ja die Möglichkeit Diamanten Ingame zu erstehen, dauert zwar etwas länger, aber geht auch. 

Wenn Frogster/Runewaker mal wirklich was für die Spielqualität machen würde, wäre ich evtl bereit weiter Geld zu investieren, jedoch wenn man bei Supportanfragen Antworten zurückbekommt, die sogar ein Taschenrechner besser formulieren konnte, permanent die Spielqualität runtergedreht wird, groß angekündigte Features (Haltbarkeitsbonus) plötzlich als Bugs deklariert sind wobei echte Bugs schon seit einem halben Jahr ungefixed im Spiel sind, sehen die keinen Cent mehr von mir.

Inzwischen is RoM für mich grad mal ein Pausenfüller bis AION kommt. Man muss für RoM zwar nicht bezahlen, jedoch brauchst du dir auch nix erwarten. Und wenn du was bezahlst, kannst du dir ebenso wenig erwarten.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (14. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> jaja , nach 4 in worten vier Jahren ...... aber dieses geld haben manche leute schon in Rom gesteckt und das ist grad mal nen paar monate live ...


Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber ich bin mir sicher Du wirst relativ gleich viele Mitspieler bei WoW finden, die eine vergleichbar hohe Summe ausgegeben haben, nur damit sie bestimmte Gegenstände/Rüstungen/Chars bekommen haben. Ich spiele schon über 10 Jahre Onlinespiele, und ich kann Dir sagen, es ist kein Phänomen, das bei RoM das erste Mal aufgetreten ist. Angefangen hat es mit UO, das Leute meinten zu viel Geld für Pixel auszugeben zu haben.

Man sollte mit ALLEN Computerspielen kritisch umgehen, und schauen das das was man von sich investiert, sei es nun Geld und/oder Zeit, nicht dazu führt das man zu viele andere Dinge vernachlässigt.

Natürlich soll ein CS dazu verführen mehr Geld auszugeben als man eigendlich wollte. Aber genauso wie es Menschen gibt, die deren Onlinegewohnheiten nicht unter Kontrolle haben, wird es auch Menschen geben die so mehr Geld ausgeben als sie eigendlich sollten.


----------



## iwi (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich halte dieses Spiel für Bauernfängerei, dort wird mit kostenlosen Spielen geworden aber um richtig erfolgreich zu  spielen, muss man viel Geld reinstecken.
Für mich sind all diese Spiele die mit gratis werben, reiner Betrug, nur ausgelegt auf Abzocke, nix anderes!

Und gibt es Ingame eine Kostenkontrolle oder eine Höchstgrenze was man ausgeben kann?


Gruss


----------



## saddevil001 (14. Juli 2009)

hi 

also ich hab jetzt > 1 jahr lastchaos gezockt und muss sagen das DORT 
cash ab lvl90 -95 pflicht ist 

die benötigten EP steigen ins astronomische 
im shop gibt esnatürlich produkte die  bis zu 12fache der EP erzeugen 
quests dort garkeine , weil grinder 

zudem sind fast alle F2P bekannten games grinder 
alsoman investiert etwas cash , farmt seinen char vor ( skillpunkte , TP , FP ... usw)  und wird dann gezogen 

ich bin darnkbar das es sowas in rom nicht direkt gibt 
die EP tränke sind nicht so sinnvoll , da questen alleine meist ne ganze ecke mehr bringt 

ebenso gefällt mir das balancing in ROM ... 
bei LC kann man ma mobs killen die 50lvl über einem sind ... 
wer das mag ist ja gut , aber sonst ist dort leider absolute langeweile 

wer geld hat lvlt dort wie ein irrer ,stellt sich abends in die arena und lässt sich von >lvl 40 chars beweihräuchern 
wenn man dann PvP ausleben will wird einem gleich mit bann gedroht 


und so ergang es mir in vielen F2P games ... 
ROM bildet hier eine kleine ausnahme !!!
da es doch rolensspielbasiert ist , und genug kontent besitzt 


und ja ich lade auch alle 2 monate mal 22€ auf .. für die steine zum aufrüsten oder ein mount ist mir das bisschen geld wert 
was sind jedoch 22€ alle 2 monate wenn ich bei LC innerhalb von 2 wochen 500€ verballern kann und grademal 5 lvl schaffe  ( bei lvl 100+ )


das problem ist dann , bis man lvl 90 hat , vergehtetwas zeit ... aber vertretbar schnell 
seinen char dann aber  stehen zu lassen ist für die meisten zu schade .. also läd man cash auf 
das ist die schlimmste falle von allen ..


----------



## Catwar (14. Juli 2009)

Man sollte sich selber versuchen einzuschätzen. Bin ich ein sehr ergeiziger Spielertyp, der immer alles erreichen will, und an der Spitze mithalten will, das vllt auch noch schnell? Dann sind solche F2P-Modelle sehr kostenintensiv. Da fährt man mit Abo-Modellen sicher günstiger.

Bin ich erher der Typ, der das ganze nicht so ehrgeizig angeht, der kommt auch prima ohne bis wenig € im Monat aus, und kann wie ich dabei auch seinen Spass haben.

Der Vorteil ist halt, das wenn ich wenig Zeit habe aber Geld nicht nicht so eine grosse Rolle spielt, kann ich mir ein paar vorteile erkaufen, und kann gut mithalten.Habe ich eher viel Zeit und muss aber aufs Geld achten, kann ich auch gut mithalten.

Ich kann bei F2P jedenfalls weder Bertrug noch Abzocke sehn.


----------

